
NHTSA's 2017 probe did not assess “effectiveness” of Tesla Autopilot - danso
https://www.reuters.com/article/tesla-autopilot/us-safety-agency-prior-probe-did-not-assess-effectiveness-of-tesla-autopilot-idUSL1N1S91XY
======
danso
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16982085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16982085)

